# Proper Driving Position Posture



## Never grow old (Sep 13, 2009)

Richard in NC is correct. His suggestion is alot like what I used in my 911RS many moons ago. It could be discribed as the German racing position. If you go back into history and look at positions say in the Auto Union you will see the same as it can be discribed as a control position. Next, the movie Le mans. Check out Steve in his Gulf Porsche compared to the Ferrari boys position which is more a lay down position like in a formula car.


----------

